# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Bringing back trophies in NZ

## Friwi

Hi guys,
I was wondering what was the procedure for bringing back deer trophies in NZ?
I would hate to be stopped at the airport with not the right paperwork and seeing my heads taken and destroyed.
Thanks.
Friwi

----------


## R93

See an outfitter or better yet a taxi that caters to mainly international clients.
They send trophies to international destinations all the time.
It is pretty straight forward.

In saying that I have a mate that just recently lost all his SA trophies due to incompetence by an outfitter that claimed he knew what he was doing.
They were destroyed in Nz because things were not done properly.
If they are already mounted it is even more straight forward. 
Had a. mate fly a Rusa head and head skin back in his checked baggage, a year or so ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> See an outfitter or better yet a taxi that caters to mainly international clients.
> They send trophies to international destinations all the time.
> It is pretty straight forward.
> 
> In saying that I have a mate that just recently lost all his SA trophies due to incompetence by an outfitter that claimed he knew what he was doing.
> They were destroyed in Nz because things were not done properly.
> If they are already mounted it is even more straight forward. 
> Had a. mate fly a Rusa head and head skin back in his checked baggage, a year or so ago.
> 
> ...


that must of been a slinky :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

If you're coming to Aus don't bother we've got enough fuckin blokes shooting our good animals without you... just kidding, had a Canadian guy say pretty much that to me the other day when I asked for some info on regs for an aussie heading over there for a hunt on a BC forum.

Between Aus and NZ we have to get Aqis permits through customs which you have to have pre sorted before bringing the animal back. Also for some species you'll need CITES permits. What are you hunting in what country?

----------


## R93

> that must of been a slinky


Na the head at the time ranked #3 or 4 in Oz. He just checked the head in as checked baggage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

My "guide" (who ended up being terrible) said that he would sort it all out.  Headskinned my trophy and all that, and "salted" the cape (with table salt, and a VERY small amount).  I spent a couple days scraping as much meat off the skull as possible.  Declare it at customs and they will take it off you and fumigate it, for you to collect in about a week (can't remember how much I had to pay).  But when I dropped it off at the taxidermist, was told that the guide was shit, and the cape really should not have made it into the country.  Was also told that my cape was very marginal in being able to be used, but he managed to suss it out for me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files...sional-ihs.pdf

Been debating this with Customs for a little while. I am argueing that because my skin is coming in professionally tanned and with a vet certificate then sealed that it won't need fumagation. That is after me convincing them i did not need to pay GST on the shipping insurance! I have had good discussions with them so far.

----------


## Spanners

If it looks professional they will waive it though 
If it looks like it been removed from road kill, then you will have issues

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> My "guide" (who ended up being terrible) said that he would sort it all out.  Headskinned my trophy and all that, and "salted" the cape (with table salt, and a VERY small amount).  I spent a couple days scraping as much meat off the skull as possible.  Declare it at customs and they will take it off you and fumigate it, for you to collect in about a week (can't remember how much I had to pay).  But when I dropped it off at the taxidermist, was told that the guide was shit, and the cape really should not have made it into the country.  Was also told that my cape was very marginal in being able to be used, but he managed to suss it out for me


Who was the guide?

----------


## MattyP

Back in to NZ, or leaving NZ? For going into NZ:

It can get pretty complicated, but in a nutshell just make sure you declare it on your Declaration Card under animal products. It'll get inspected and then you'll get options depending on the state it's in and the country it's from. If they aren't happy with it after inspecting it, or can't inspect it properly then you'll generally be given a treatment option (at a cost).

Don't bother with Customs - you want to deal with MPI (Ministry for Primary Industries). That's the governments quarantine branch, formerly known as MAF.

Be careful if you're transiting through other countries with your trophy(s). You'll probably want a direct flight to NZ. Otherwise you may have to conform to their requirements as well if you have access to your luggage. If it gets treated in any way in the country you're coming from then make sure you get the treatment certificates or other documentation.

----------


## Friwi

Hi Guys,
Thanks you for your replies.
I am just about to live for Europe and will be bringing back with me a few old trophies of Roe deers and muntjacs I shot in the past.
It will surely trigger some questions when the local boys will see them hanging on my wall ;-)
Friwi

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Hi Guys,
> Thanks you for your replies.
> I am just about to live for Europe and will be bringing back with me a few old trophies of Roe deers and muntjacs I shot in the past.
> It will surely trigger some questions when the local boys will see them hanging on my wall ;-)
> Friwi


Hunting guided or just doing it with mates over there?

----------


## Friwi

Done with mates over there.

----------

